# DOTM Winter Poll #1



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

*PLEASE ONLY VOTE ONCE!!! THERE ARE MULTIPLE POLLS!!! *

Poll #2: 

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/12290-dotm-winter-poll-2-a.html#post143821

Photo #1: "Tynan" Submitted by Ivy










Photo #2: "Piper" Submitted by kady05










Photo #3: "Big Bear" Submitted by malluver1005










Photo #4: "Rocky" Submitted by chowder










Photo #5: "Beagle" Submitted by CaliandBear










Photo #6: "Avery" Submitted by lauren43










Photo #7: "The Lineup" Submitted by Donna Little










Photo #8: "Missy Mae" Submitted by Missy Mae










Photo #9: "Richter" Submitted by Herzo










Photo #10: "Bishop" Submitted by CatyM


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Had to vote for Bish, that picture is really cute!! :becky: doesn't even look like he's got eyes through all that snow covered fur!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I think it's too hard to pick one every month. I love everyone's dogs! 

Can I cheat and click on all the little circles


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i had to go with the line up.....all they needed were photos and numbers in front of them 

adorable. and how you got them to sit at attention for that amount of time is nothing short of incredible.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Honestly, this is too hard. I think you ought to throw all the numbers in a hat and pick one. Like the lotto.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

We need one that say All of the Above!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Just a few more days for the polls...get your votes in!!!

Please only vote once...do NOT vote on both polls!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yikes!!! I'm way behind....stay tuned for the results!


----------

